# 'kiss me'



## sophie_grace

Hi everyone

I'm trying to translate 'kiss me' into Turkish.  I have no knowledge of the Turkish language whatever but I've studied languages before.

My attempt would be 'öp beni' - as the accusative form of a transitive verb in the imperative with 'me' as the direct object - is this correct?

Any help would be gratefully received.

Thanks!


----------



## shiningstar

Right on!  It's indeed "öp beni"


----------



## sophie_grace

Thank you!


----------



## er targyn

Is it possible to say sev beni?


----------



## maviliazman

Yes, it is possible to say _sev beni_.


----------



## er targyn

Wow, I didn't expect.


----------



## Black4blue

er targyn said:


> Is it possible to say sev beni?


 
"*Sev beni*" means "*love me*", not "*kiss me*".


----------



## er targyn

I asked because kazakça it's _süy meni_.


----------

